# Cervelo vs Orca



## kejboy (Sep 2, 2006)

I've taken some 5 mile test rides on both the '06 opal and orca and there is a huge difference in stiffness and ride feel. Since I most enjoy long rides my choice would be the orca. I've heard the '07 orca may be stiffer and that would be good if it's still less than the opal, which appears is going to be the case. I also rode a Cervelo soloist carbon and was blown away with how comfortable it seemed for me. The ride was extremely smooth yet it had great power. It was also a good fit, being slightly longer on the top tube (57 orca vs 56 soloist) I've read it was stiff, but it didn't ride stiff, like the opal. All the test reports have good things to say for the soloist and R3 (R3 is king of ugly tho). The orca is a sexier bike and as eye candy can't be beat, but dang that ugly Cervelo sure rode well, but I don't want the circuit wheels that come with it. Now the other factor of course is the wheels, but the orca rode smooth with the SSLs. Any other test ride both and have impressions to share?


----------

